# WANTING to add to our Hav family of 1



## ma2bella (Dec 30, 2009)

If someone happens across a Hav not to much older than a year could you please let me know.

Thank you very much.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Have you checked out Havanese Rescue Inc-there are some great pupster's there looking for a "furever" home.

www.havaneserescue.com

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms T for as long as she needs


----------

